# Jose Gonzalez’s 3 Canadian shows



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

I love this guy’s guitar style and his voice. I found out kind of late of his coming to Montreal, Quebec City and Toronto in February. Montreal had been sold out for a while and I just squeezed in to the QC show a week ago (sold out too now). Got 2 tickets from the venue. Isle seats, 3 rows back (far left). This for a mere $98 all in for 2.

The kicker? Toronto show is “sold out” but there are lots of tickets on stub hub and such for crazy prices ($150+ each for similar ticket as mine which was $49). Scalpers are very alive and well in TO I see !!! There really ought to be laws against these people!

Anyway, I am sure I will love the show.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Update: Went to the show last night in QC City. Nice venue. Great sound and not a bad seat in the house. Packed - even with bad freezing rain! Opener was a young lady with a gorgeous voice. Unfortunately her guitar playing was juvenile and her guitar was badly out of tune. Not such a good opener for J.G.

Jose came on just after 9. His playing was precise, flawless, intricate and complex. Switching between 2 classical guitars and alternate tunings, his playing was just perfection all night. Not a note missed, out of place, too long or too short. He was absolutely perfect song after song. Played his standards and many new ones. He even did a stunning rendition of Black Bird. 

The sound was amazing, lighting perfect and his voice equally bang on. I have seen at least 30 live shows in the last few years and this one really tops them all. What an amazing player, singer and song writer. He is impressive on disc and YouTube but he is so incredibly awesome live! 

Never miss a chance to go see him live!


----------

